# Größe eines Weblayouts



## macflac (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo eine Frage:
wenn ich eine Website entwerfen möchte in PS - wie groß muß ich dann für eine 1024er Auflösung in PS das Layout anlegen (Angaben in Pixel) ?

Gruß - MacFlac


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2004)

Das ist von Browser zu Browser und natürlich auch vom eigenen Browser her unterschiedlich, da sie verschiedene Extra-Fenster haben und diese von User zu User variieren; der eine hat nur die Adressleiste, andere wiederum noch die Google-Toolbar usw.

Ein Patentrezept gibt es da nicht, außer Du machst die Seite auf 800x600 (und selbst das kann heutzutage noch zu Problemen führen) und/ oder evtl auch dynamisch. Noch ein kleiner Tip: Wenn Du einen sich wiederholenden Hintergrund verwendest (Stichwort "Pattern" oder "Muster") fällt das den Surfenden nicht weiter auf.

HTH 
ALF


----------

